# Scorpion killed by a "Camel Spider"



## XOskeletonRED (May 31, 2004)

I received an E-mail a while back from Victor Fet and this site was included in it. I'm posting it for anyone who either has ability to play Quicktime video files (.mov) or is interested enough in seeing a scorpion being killed by a "camel spider, wind scorpion, wind spider" aka solfugid (sp?) to download it. The player download can be acquired by downloading the video and using your web service to find the appropriate software to view it. The software download takes about an hour and I'm not sure how long the video is, but Victor did mention that he believed the scorpion to be Androctonus (australis is the species I think he mentioned). 

http://www.boreme.com/bm/APR04/a/i_camel_spider/jump_fr.htm 

Click on the link to watch the video of the scorpion being killed by a Camel spider below the pic and then, click download to get the video, then open it if you've already got the software, if not, use your web service and wait to watch. Hope you enjoy (maybe you wont have to wait a friggin' hour for the download cause you have something better than dial-up?). 

adios,
edw.

Edit: I finally got to watch it...not too bad, but I'd like to see that camel spider try that with a good sized Pandinus or Heterometrus that is on the attack! *lol* Big pedipalp make camel spider's head go pop!


----------



## arachnoid (May 31, 2004)

I've seen that vid before but I never get tired of watching it.  Anyone have any ideas what species are involved though?  The scorp appeared to have a very fat/thick tail when it was climbing down from the rock.


----------



## Mr. X (May 31, 2004)

Not sure but looked like Parabuthus Transvaalicus

Xav


----------



## carpe scorpio (May 31, 2004)

I also have/hate dialup, man those things are voracious eaters!. I caught one of a smaller species in California and it ate everything that I fed it, looked like it had swallowed a jelly-bean by the time I finally released it.


----------



## ShaunHolder (Jun 1, 2004)

*Nice!*

Thats one bad assed spider. Are these things available to purchase anywhere?


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 1, 2004)

I have seen them on dealer lists occasionally, but they have a short life-span. "The candle that burns twice as bright, burns half as long".


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Jun 1, 2004)

ShaunHolder said:
			
		

> Thats one bad assed spider. Are these things available to purchase anywhere?


 Occasionally they are available on dealer lists as well as pet stores. I had a one that was imported from Israel (I think, as there wasn't much info avail from the seller at the time). While they are very aggressive and fast, they also have a difficult time eating small prey items such as crickets, at least, in my experience with the one I had. I believed it was due to the structure of their mouthparts having been moreso set-up for larger prey items. It would've been too costly to attempt to feed it scorpions and larger items of the sort. They are also very difficult to keep and moreso to breed, which is why they are almost never available when young, as well as that they do not survive in captivity for more than a year or so on average. If you decide you want more info on the camel spider, you can post under the "Other Arachnids" forum which pertains to solfugids, true spiders and so forth. That way, the "true scorpion" forum is not overwhelmed by info on an arachnid which does not belong.

adios,
edw.

 On another note, they are not venomous and do not have any sort of a stinger, though they have one heck of a bite! Edited Note: the remainder of my remarks on the subject, less it be specifically about the scorpion itself will be directed to the "Other Arachnids" Forum.


----------



## Scorpie (Jun 1, 2004)

wow thats a mean spider. 
i was suprised on how fast its digging was. and also by how co-ordinated it was. the scorpion didnt stand a chance.


----------



## ShaunHolder (Jun 1, 2004)

I'd love to keep one as a pet to observe. It's short life span wouldn't keep me from having one. I'd just love to have a large tank filled with sand and watch the little guy dig around. Facisnating, and thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## ArNT1 (Jun 1, 2004)

It looks like a mutant spider scorpion


----------



## Highlander (Jun 1, 2004)

Man I felt kinda sorry for the poor scorpion :8o ,those things are kinda creepy looking


----------



## Fergrim (Jun 1, 2004)

My emperor would eat the spider alive!


----------



## Mr. X (Jun 1, 2004)

Hummmm...dont think so


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Jun 1, 2004)

Fergrim said:
			
		

> My emperor would eat the spider alive!


see my edit from last night into the thread-starting post...  The camel spider does have a very soft exoskeleton in comparison to a scorpion's and all scorpions have their prey and predators in certain areas. While the camel spider can take a narrow clawed scorpion, they'd rarely live to survive the attack from a large clawed scorp such as Pandinus or Heterometrus, I would think. I'm pretty sure an adult female Opitophthalmus would have a meal as well, but I think a camel spider would take a male Opisto. By the way, off the scorpion's obvious lack of having eaten a lot and pedipalp size, I'd have to guess it to be a male Parabuthus. Most female's would've been fatter anyway.

adios,
edw.


----------



## Highlander (Jun 1, 2004)

Arn't there some species of wind scorpion that lives in the southwest of the United States and if so couldn't they be a prey or predator of Desert Hairy scorpions/Hadruras arizonensis?


----------



## kenniey (Jun 1, 2004)

I wanted the scorp to win . dont have much liking for spiders ! And that one a mother wouldint even love !


----------



## ShaunHolder (Jun 1, 2004)

I was kind of excited to see this bizaare spider win the fight. A very interesting invert to say at the least.   

  There's no need to get defensive even if the spider can take out most scorpions. I would be interested to see it take on a larger meal tho. It's suprising how fast it was. Spiders usually move faster than scorpions in my expierence, but this spider was exceptionally quick.


----------



## Wolvie56X (Jun 2, 2004)

id personally like to see it try to take on a nice sized centipede

i watched one eat a cricket up at regals reptiles in rhode island on friday, those suckers are fast and mean and ugly looking, but i dont think it would stand a chance against a big clawed scorp or a centipede

i wouldnt mind owning one, cept they just freak me out, like something from an Alien film or Predator movie, but a good sized emp would take it, maybe even a big Hadrusus, but definately a Hetermetrus could handle it

Wolvie


----------



## Scorpiove (Jun 2, 2004)

Its not really a spider. Its in its own group "Solifugid".  A type of arachnid.  It has as much in common with spiders as scorpions do.


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Jun 3, 2004)

Wolvie56X said:
			
		

> id personally like to see it try to take on a nice sized centipede
> 
> i watched one eat a cricket up at regals reptiles in rhode island on friday, those suckers are fast and mean and ugly looking, but i dont think it would stand a chance against a big clawed scorp or a centipede
> 
> ...


Centis, like scorps, Ts, true spiders and yes, even "camel spiders" (solfugids [sp?]) can easily become the prey in the right situation. A lot depends on the size of both individuals. As I'm sure you noticed, the scorp was in the open and not aggressing the camel spider but rather attempting to ward it off by shaking it's tail, which led to it's death as it was unsuspecting of the camel spider's attack to the tail followed by a rapid movement into the burrow, dragging the scorp by the tail to prevent it's protecting itself with the claws. A large-clawed scorpion on the other hand, would have most likely attacked with pedipalps in order to disable or warn the attacker of it's capabilities and scorps, spiders, etc, would most likely be hunting from their burrow which naturally gives them the edge anyway (camel spiders prefer to be outside their burrow b/c a scorpion will have it's tail raised and it will be easier to attack the tail). All in all, the situation could easily go either way with any of them. The camel spiders really are interesting to keep, to say the least, though giving one it's natural meals would quickly become very costly, as it would require a large selection of prey items, some of which aren't cheap and the same can easily be said about scorps, Ts and the rest. 

adios,
edw.


----------



## G. Carnell (Jun 3, 2004)

hey,  yea  it really is all about how both specimens are orientated,  generally scorps are hard enough to prevent most attacks,  but soliphugids (spelling?) have "the largest jaws in the animal kingdom" in ratio with their bodies  so im not surprised an AA got pwned :O
but a perfectly alert scorp would definately give it a run for its life, or both would die.

i once put a small female e.flavicaudis with a "woodloose spider" dysidera or something,  and the scorp was scared of it,  the little spider kept biting the scorps claw (failing to peirce) and the scorp would run away backwards.

camel spiders are ugly anyway!


----------



## arachnoid (Jun 3, 2004)

For all you scorp fans...

yummy! 

Looks like a good sized solfugid too.  Still I honestly believe a good sized Solfugid is the ultimate invert predator.  Bird eating T's lay in wait in a bird's nest to prey.  Solfugids will run birds down.


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Jun 4, 2004)

Highlander said:
			
		

> Arn't there some species of wind scorpion that lives in the southwest of the United States and if so couldn't they be a prey or predator of Desert Hairy scorpions/Hadruras arizonensis?


Yes, there are species of them which are native to the SW USA, but the US species also do not grow as large as the species from the middle-eastern countries, so do keep that in mind (most I've seen on dealer lists in the US were no more than 2 inches, so they would most likely be a prey item for a Hadrurus hunting from it's burrow and it could go the other way if the scorp was in the open). I still want to locate the person who did the camera work in the video to find the possible species of scorp involved, as well as have a little more info on the camel spider I had because his jaws were much more elongated than the one in the video and I've always been quite curious about that. EDIT: There's one site I have located with some US camel spiders on their current price list. If you care to know, PM me or search for yourself. 

adios,
edw.


----------



## Immortal_sin (Jun 6, 2004)

they are all over the place in Carlsbad, but as has been noted, are much smaller than the one in the video. They run super fast, and I have heard that getting bitten by one is horrible. They have razor sharp jaws, and are not afraid to use them 
They are also very short lived in captivity, but are alot of fun to observe, as they are much more active then scorps or tarantulas. We may bring one home with us this year, for something different!


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 6, 2004)

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> they are all over the place in Carlsbad, but as has been noted, are much smaller than the one in the video. They run super fast, and I have heard that getting bitten by one is horrible. They have razor sharp jaws, and are not afraid to use them
> They are also very short lived in captivity, but are alot of fun to observe, as they are much more active then scorps or tarantulas. We may bring one home with us this year, for something different!


Yeah, I had a hell of a time catching the one I found in Calfornia. It sure could eat!


----------



## G. Carnell (Jun 9, 2004)

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/insectes.net/arachnides/arach3.htm

there is a site about a scorp losing repeatedly to a camel spider,  NO  the guy isnt saying how to make a scorpion less dangerous!  just where the C spider attacked first to "disarm" the scorp

gotta know french though :0


----------



## Chris14 (Jun 10, 2004)

When I was at the Carlsbad Caverns in New Mexico, I found of of them running around in the tour building. It cornered it, and I found a dead moth nearby. I droped the moth infront of it and WACK the thing grabbed the moth(a little smaller than it) and devoured it in about a minute. I then chased it into a bad and released it outside. They are pretty cool little dudes.

Good vid! Thanks for the link!

C.


----------



## arachnoid (Jun 10, 2004)

Wow, I translated that page on Google and still barely understand it.


----------



## Wolvie56X (Jun 10, 2004)

what kinda scorp did they put it up against?

Wolvie


----------



## G. Carnell (Jun 11, 2004)

same- buthid of some sort.  i think it was in north africa,  and it was described as a yellow scorp.  
there is a pick there, but ive no idea what spp it is


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Jun 11, 2004)

While looks can be decieving, the first scorpion pictured appears to be of the Centruroides genus. Without calling a relative to properly translate the info for me, I'll make an assumption that the circumstances of this test were not stated as to whether the scorps were at their own burrow or whether it was from the camel spider's burrow, or even so much as which arachnid was actually attacking the other. I'd have to say that if the camel spider was indeed successful with all or the vast majority of attempts, it was most likely just outside the camel spider's burrow, in the open, for the attack to the raised tail of the Buthids. If it were from the scorp's burrow, I don't think the outcome would even be somewhat similar, as it was shown by the pic of the scorp eating the camel spider, that the scorp can have a meal as well. We all know that the scorpion's defense can be penetrated in the open by something attacking it, but I'm personally curious as to whether it can be so easily penetrated while the scorpion is on the offensive end, or in it's own keep (the scorps attack preference is from inside their keep's edge, dragging their prey completely inside, while camel spiders attack in the open, dragging their prey to the edge of their keep, which really makes them two types of attackers, both having their own best method used). I've personally never seen success with defending from a camel spider's or scorpion's attack for anything of similar size. Has anyone here ever seen the occurance of an attacking camel spider or scorp's loss? Camel spiders are fast and great predators in the open, and scorps are great predators in their keeps (so they don't have to be fast). I think I'll have a friend send me a few camel spiders to work with.  :? 

adios,
edw.


----------



## G. Carnell (Jun 11, 2004)

hey edw
he first saw the scorp being eaten in the open, in N africa,  then, intruigued  by the fight, put the camel spider and scorp together (different specimens) in an empty bottle, the camel spider won every time,

but im wondering how the camel spider bites the scorps telson off while its in defence posture,  where the telson should be safe from harm, considering the solifugids jaws are only effective vertically (?)
i want one too 

i dont think the scorp used was in defence posture though, its a question of who strikes first...


----------



## Wolvie56X (Jun 11, 2004)

mostly when i play with my scorps in any way, like move stuff around or bother them by accident, they kinda wrap themselves up in a semi fetal position, anyone know what im talking about?

so if this guy just catches a scorp and drops it into a bottle, its not gonna be in a fighting mood, which would limit everything to the camel spiders favor

id like to drop a camel spider in my H. Spinifers tank and see what happens when shes hungry  ;P 

i saw a camel spider at regals, nasty little buggers, BUT, you can see they have weaknesses, and i think a large enough scorp can take them out, and an H. Spinifer is nasty enough and big enough, a bark scorpion or an Androctonus, thats a little different, maybe an A. Australis of a good size or a death stalker of good size can do it

it all really depends on how the scorp is going to react, sometimes they retreat and sometimes they fight, ive never once seen a camel spider retreat   

i think my 7" H. Spinifer would crush it and have it for lunch personally, cause shes a mean bitch

Wolvie


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Jun 11, 2004)

George Carnell said:
			
		

> hey edw
> he first saw the scorp being eaten in the open, in N africa,  then, intruigued  by the fight, put the camel spider and scorp together (different specimens) in an empty bottle, the camel spider won every time,
> 
> but im wondering how the camel spider bites the scorps telson off while its in defence posture,  where the telson should be safe from harm, considering the solifugids jaws are only effective vertically (?)
> ...


hmmm...let's piss the scorp off by tossing it into a container and stressing it out so it will not attack first and see which wins. *lol* What a gratifying scientific study that is. Sounds to me like they don't know much about scorpions or like them in any way. Camel spiders, on the other hand, can be tossed into an enclosure and within a minute, they're ready to eat (mine was this way every time I removed it for any reason, which was usually cleaning up after it because it mostly did nothing but cut crix in half and eat whichever end stayed in it's mouth). As for your desire to acquire one, I took the liberty of locating a US species on a dealer list, so if you're interested for a little shy of $20 ea, min order of $40 and about $20 shipping, you can send me an E-mail or PM me, as well as anyone else who may be interested.

adios,
edw.


wow! a pair of 512mb DDRs is sooooo much better than a pair of 128mb DDRs *lol*


----------



## Wolvie56X (Jun 11, 2004)

hehe at least edw and george see the flaw in the scientific nature of that study

Wolvie


----------



## mick (Jun 21, 2004)

*cant find the video*

can you tell me another place to find the video as it doesn't work for me.
I have one of these things on order and really want to see it eat.
Thanks.
Mike


----------



## G. Carnell (Jun 21, 2004)

i couldnt play it either!  bloody xp..


----------

